# caulking window well?



## qmqmqm (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi everyone

Just wondering if I need to caulk the side of the window well...

The concrete seems to be peeling off along the window well...

Please see the picture.

Thanks a lot!

Paul


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 9, 2012)

Paul, haven't we discussed this on this forum already?


----------



## qmqmqm (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi Oldog/newtrick

Thanks for your response. I did post a similar thread in June regarding the window well before it was re-attached to the house 
http://www.houserepairtalk.com/f45/window-well-breaking-off-14117/

I suppose now for the issue with caulking, I should probably just use any outdoor-worthy caulk and fill the gap...

Thanks a bunch!

Paul


----------



## nealtw (Sep 11, 2012)

As you can see some of the stucco has water behind it or in it. Whether thats a leak or water wicking up in the foundation, you will be better off to leave it open to dry


----------



## qmqmqm (Apr 6, 2013)

nealtw said:


> As you can see some of the stucco has water behind it or in it. Whether thats a leak or water wicking up in the foundation, you will be better off to leave it open to dry



Thanks again Nealtw!

That's just rain water. the picture was taken not too long after some rain.

When it dries up, should I seal the gap? It looks like a pretty big gap with the stucco starting to peel off.

If so, what material should I use? Just a tube of caulking? Or some concrete?

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## nealtw (Apr 7, 2013)

Code says you should have 6" to 8" of concrete showing between siding and the gound level. We see lots of older houses with stucco like yours, with the stucco down to goundlevel and I'm not sure if that would be allowed today. So seeing a little concrete there dosn't bother me as much as the water  showing up in the cracks by the window. There is wood around the window that needs to be protected from water. There are caulks you can use on concrete but I think you will have to waite untill it's dry. I would be giving the inside of that window a close inspection and if that been framed with treated lumber it can handle some water but if it's wet under there and non treated you may have a bigger problem.


----------

